# Books in defense of : Supralapsarianism



## Mayflower (Sep 9, 2007)

Does anyone knows books were the teaching of Supralapsarianism is explanied.
I have already John Gill & Hoeksema, so i need some other study books concerning the subject of Supralapsarianism.


----------



## AV1611 (Sep 9, 2007)

Mayflower said:


> Does anyone knows books were the teaching of Supralapsarianism is explanied.
> I have already John Gill & Hoeksema, so i need some other study books concerning the subject of Supralapsarianism.



Robert Reymond's _Systematic Theology of the Christian Faith _. Look out for Samuel Rutherford, Gomarus, Twisse, Perkins, Voetus, Witsius as well as Beza.


----------



## Mayflower (Sep 9, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> Mayflower said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone knows books were the teaching of Supralapsarianism is explanied.
> ...




Thanks Richard, do you the titels of the works/books of those men ?


----------



## JM (Sep 9, 2007)

JEROME ZANCHIUS

JOHN BRINE

Calvin Warning About Predestination


----------



## AV1611 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ralph,

Click on the underlined names and they are links.


----------

